# Support Drive 2009



## Galahad

Those of you who've been around for a while may remember it was about this time last year when we came to you on bended knee, begging for your loose change, trying desperately to get some of you to become supporters and pay for our shiny new server...on account of us being evicted from our old one for sucking up too much bandwidth.

You guys came through then and in a big way. Within weeks we'd raised enough money to pay for our new server and a couple months of fees as well. Without your support then I'm sure we'd never have been able to come to you today...and beg you for more money.

Turns out we got big, and fast!
In the last year site traffic has quadrupled, from 20,000 unique browsers a month to more than 80,000! Our membership has exploded, from a few thousand last year to more than 14,000 now. Literally, we've gained about 10,000 members in a year. Hundreds of registrations each and every week!

We've got some exciting new features coming up too, like Adoptable daemons (incidentally, supporters are beta testing it as we speak!) and a proper wargaming clubs registry, a new awards system, maybe even finally updating the boards software sometime soon, if possible. Unfortunately, new features (especially something as advanced and unique as adoptable daemons) aren't always free. 

Between paying off the artists and coders, covering the ever-increasing monthly bandwidth bills, and problems with our advertising system, Jez has been stretched to the max. Not many people know this, but he's been selling off his miniatures lately to cover bills while he makes arrangements for a new job.

So we come to you again to ask for your help to keep Heresy not just running, but keep it booming. In just over two years we've eclipsed all but the very biggest and most-established 40k boards. By this time next year (when we come to beg for support again, I'm sure...it's not groveling if it's tradition  ), who knows...it could just be us left on the top of the heap!

Get in on the action now and Become a Supporter! For less than a cup of coffee a month you can do your part to help keep Heresy alive and kicking arse. As before, anyone who beocmes a supporter also gets a huge dose of rep from Galahad as a special thank-you.

If you're already a supporter, but you want to help out even more, we'll gladly accept any donation you're willing to give. Any supporter who makes a generous donation above and beyond their normal dues will recieve a special award: The Tithe of The Faithful 


That's right, we're literally handing out medals, guys!
So come on, let's all pitch a day's coffee allowance in the pot and see how much damage Heresy can do in the next year or so :biggrin:


----------



## Gore Hunter

ive chucked the last bit of my Paypal in (bout 30 quid i think) i didnt donate last time so i guess its due this time.


----------



## Cato Sicarius

I ain't got no credit card, PayPal account, or money for that matter. Sorry guys. I'd donate if I could though.


----------



## the cabbage

I'm in! And not last this time either.:grin:


----------



## Djinn24

For anyone stateside without a creditcard you can send me Money Orders and I will send your donation in by Paypal for the drive. I will ensure, as long as you provide me the proper information, that you get credit for the donation.


----------



## HorusReborn

Not this week, but the next pay for sure. My classes are starting up soon and tuition is due! Be assured you'll get some extra dough!


----------



## EmbraCraig

I've only been a member for 6 weeks or so, but this is by far the best GW based community site I've found - I've bunged a tenner in.

(and just realised that I used the seperate donate button, rather than subscribe - ach well  )


----------



## Djinn24

I just payed my yearly dues but next paycheck I will see if I can get at least a Jackson your way.


----------



## FUZZTONE

Subscribed. Wish i could afford a longer sub but im just plain skint at the mo.


----------



## Galahad

EmbraCraig said:


> I've only been a member for 6 weeks or so, but this is by far the best GW based community site I've found - I've bunged a tenner in.
> 
> (and just realised that I used the seperate donate button, rather than subscribe - ach well  )


I'll forward this to Jez. He should be able to check the records and give you a subscription


----------



## Vaz

Soon as I get some money in the bank, I'll get a subscription


----------



## khorneflake

ill try to toss you guys some dough, 

HERETICS UNITE!


----------



## Chaosftw

27.00 CAD Enjoy. I think thats 15.00 GBP. If the site is coming close to the due date and is short give me some notice and I can see about putting the rest in under a business expense.

Cheers, and thanks for everything Heresy Online.

Chaosftw


----------



## Galahad

We're not in dire straights right now, but the thought is much appreciated. 

I don't want to scare people and make them think if they don't fork over we're closing up shop tomorrow. We do need the money to keep us going at the rate we're going, but think of it more as gassing up before a big trip. A yearly top up of the war chest before we set out to find another thousand-score members :grin:


----------



## Chaosftw

Galahad said:


> We're not in dire straights right now, but the thought is much appreciated.
> 
> I don't want to scare people and make them think if they don't fork over we're closing up shop tomorrow. We do need the money to keep us going at the rate we're going, but think of it more as gassing up before a big trip. A yearly top up of the war chest before we set out to find another thousand-score members :grin:


Understandable which is why I say IF you are short closer to the deadline / end give me a holla and maybe I can work something out. As you mentioned many use the site and I myself Love it so I would hate to see it fall due to financial issues.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Trigger

Done. It was probably about time TBH.


----------



## Red Corsairs

I'll throw in an extra £30 odd or so when I get the chance! Long live Heresy Online!


----------



## Digg40k

Gave you a tenner on top of my ongoing monthly subscription. Well worth it.


----------



## Syph

Pay day on the 22nd, I've got a few coppers lying about I can throw in then... :biggrin:


----------



## slaaneshy

Just renewed the sub, I love this site and it must continue!

I was going to chuck in some extra money but I had a bit of a brain wave. 
I am willing to put up a £50 40k Battleforce or Warhammer Battalion to help entice some more subscribers or donations. 
I'm thinking along the lines of any subscriber or doner to the site over the next month or two (including all existing subbies or recent doners to reward existing loyalty) can have their name put in a hat and the winner can pick the Battleforce/Battalion of their choice which I will happily pay for, if you guys at Heresy can do the draw?
If it is an international winner, as the cost of postage will be high, I will sort out the equivilant GW voucher. How does that sound?


----------



## Tiberius

Passed along a donation.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

once a supporter, always a supporter! I'll chuck in next paycheck. 

Support the Heresy!

Commissar Ploss

_EDIT:_ I just realized that my subscription is recurring in two days! lol I'll add a little extra for good measure!


----------



## Blue Liger

Gone in for a month as I'm strapped for cash at the moment with no job, but will be going longer when it comes in.


----------



## gwmaniac

Argh....I really need a job. I feel so bad about not supporting this great site, I feel like I'm taking advantage of Heresy. I'm going to need to start saving up money.


----------



## Galahad

slaaneshy said:


> Just renewed the sub, I love this site and it must continue!
> 
> I was going to chuck in some extra money but I had a bit of a brain wave.
> I am willing to put up a £50 40k Battleforce or Warhammer Battalion to help entice some more subscribers or donations.
> I'm thinking along the lines of any subscriber or doner to the site over the next month or two (including all existing subbies or recent doners to reward existing loyalty) can have their name put in a hat and the winner can pick the Battleforce/Battalion of their choice which I will happily pay for, if you guys at Heresy can do the draw?
> If it is an international winner, as the cost of postage will be high, I will sort out the equivilant GW voucher. How does that sound?


I'll have to talk to Jez about that, but I know we ran into trouble with US gambling laws when we had a similar idea a while back. All that 'no purchase necessary' junk


----------



## slaaneshy

No issues G, failing that I shall just chuck in the cash instead.


----------



## dirty-dog-

i will definitly be supporting, i cant afford much, but i will give as much as i can.

thanks heaps for the great site guys, it really is the best site that i have come across, and i am very appreciative of what you guys have done for us fellow gamers.

THANKYOU HERESY ONLINE STAFF FOR THE BEST DAMM FORUM ON THE INTERNET!!!!!


----------



## Whizzwang

Done.. and done.


----------



## Svartmetall

Cash is a bit short at the moment (like most people, I guess), but I hate the idea of someone having to sell their models to support a website so I've chipped in with a 2-year sub.


----------



## Talos

when do you guys need the money by . I am very willing to give around £40 but I am off to Amsterdam in a week so want to save money but if I have money left over when I back in 15 days I will give you some.


----------



## bitsandkits

do you have a pay pal address for me to give you some money ?


----------



## Djinn24

Here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/payments.php for subscriptions

and [email protected] for direct paypal donations (for people already supporting)


----------



## Death 0F Angels

didnt send much, but all i could spare.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

With my subscription renewal tomorrow i couldn't add much more money in but i hope that what i did donate can help all the same!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Galahad

Talos said:


> when do you guys need the money by . I am very willing to give around £40 but I am off to Amsterdam in a week so want to save money but if I have money left over when I back in 15 days I will give you some.


There's no rush, and you;re free to donate even after the drive is over if you want.



bitsandkits said:


> do you have a pay pal address for me to give you some money ?


On the main page under the lovely progress bar is a button for direct paypal donation if you already have a subscription.

Failing that, [email protected] is the paypal account for Heresy.


----------



## newt_e

Shoved a ton your way via the donate button.

I may not post a lot, but I like the site, read many of the posts and I want to see the site continue...


----------



## tu_shan82

I was going to subscribe, but then I won this contest. Yay, a free subscription, that makes me happy. But then I found out that Jez was selling his models to help fund the site, and my mood quickly changed form being happy, to being quite sad. So what I have done is donated the 15 GBP that I would have spent on my subscription if I hadn't of won the contest. Heresy online is a great community and deserves our support, so if you haven't already subscribed, you should.


----------



## bishop5

Subscribed; had to sign up for a paypal account but oh well; eBay awaits!
i'll also donate once I work out how paypal works!


----------



## Infael

I need to log on and post up more, but i'm still frantically painting for Great Devourer!
Signed up for a 2 year support doodah though, as I love hanging here with you dudes!


----------



## Blue Liger

Did a membership and donation well worth it and we are almost halfway there.

Thought for the day, as long as GW doesn't catch onto this idea and place a support drive on thier site it's all ok we will still get minis for our money and not a blank stare from them.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

Would anyone actually pay to use their site in its current form? They could make millions by making people pay by the hour, so many people would be lost :laugh:


----------



## Syph

Stuck a tenner in the pot. Not a lot, but better than a kick in the balls!


----------



## slaaneshy

£50 chucked your way...This site is really appreciated by us all so keep up the good work!


----------



## Pinkmerauder

Love this site, keep up the good work.


----------



## the cabbage

I still like the atmosphere on this site. Good modding and sensible posting proves that not everybody on the net is a TIT.


----------



## Zaden

Alright I finally made a donation. Not recurring but I'll manually send more your way once in a while. I'm not sure my wife would be impressed to see a lump sum hit the credit card =)


----------



## SPARTAN-117

So do you actually have to pay to keep this forum on the internet then? And if so, why???


----------



## squeek

Here's a quote from the subscriptions thread that should help explain what the money is used for:



> *What is the money used for?*
> All proceeds will go towards supporting the site, adding new features (many of the additional features we add cost upwards of $100 a go), software & hardware upgrades, as well as monthly server/bandwidth fees and competition prizes.


----------



## Galahad

Indeed, our biggest expense is generally the bandwidth fees. Servers won't host a big site like this for free, we eat up too many resources and too much space. The more traffic we get, the more load we put on our host, and the more they charge us to host the site.


----------



## Sinioth

This is the first gaming site I've yet seen fit to give money to. I've been freeloading for the past year, checking the place out, but I've decided I like it here. I've tossed some money in the bucket and plan on staying a while.


----------



## SPARTAN-117

I would give money if my parents would let me and if I wasn't saving for an upcoming holiday, but since I'm doing both of them I can't do it this year.


----------



## dirty-dog-

i want to donate a fair amount to you guys, but the best i can do is probably 10 pounds.

which is $25nz. and that is alot now adays.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Actually became a subscriber again (year long payment) and bunged an extra fiver in for good luck.


----------



## officer kerky

well i would love to donate money to here but unfortunatley can't do that yet. due to my parent. they are pretty strict when it comes to dishing out money. so when i turn 18 next year i will hopefully dish out some money for heresy.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

I've donated what I can afford, can't let heresy go under


----------



## Red Corsairs

Well I hate to admit this but I'm yet to donate anything extra yet. Doubt I'll be able to now either for another monthish but after then I'm going to start making up for it and dishing in an extra fiver a month I promise :good:


----------



## Chaosftw

ALMOST Completed the target amount!!!!! wooooot! well done everyone


----------



## xiawujing

I put what I could towards the site for the moment. More when I get another paycheck, and/or when the current subscription runs out.


----------



## newt_e

Added a bit more so that the target is reached by the start of the new financial year.

And we definitely don't want Jez selling figures to keep the site running - that's just plain wrong.


----------



## khorneflake

Pray that my mom is feeling generous, i asked her to fill out the rest of the pot and am not sure if she will or not....:victory:
go heresy!


----------



## NurglingStomper

Whoohoo I've finally became a supporter! It feels so good! :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## World Eater XII

put £30 squids in!


----------



## xiawujing

Squids? Hahahahaha!

(btw, I do get the play on words there. That's why I'm laughing)


----------



## Kobrakai

Excellent, the total has been met!

I take it I can still donate money to the cause? 

Many thanks!


----------



## Galahad

Thank you everyone! Over the next day or so I'll be going over the transaction histories with Jezlad and will be personally handing out rep to everyone who signed up or donated, and will be awarding the Tithe of the Faithful to our most generous donors.

Also, watch for an announcement regarding a special treat for subscribers and donors by way of thanks for all you've done for this site. 

It really is amazing how quickly and generously you guys wnet about meeting this goal.



Kobrakai said:


> Excellent, the total has been met!
> 
> I take it I can still donate money to the cause?
> 
> Many thanks!


Yes, there's a paypal donation button and a subscription link still on the front page under the completed tally bar, but before that goes away we will be adding a paypal donation button on the subscription page for those who still want to donate.

Thank you all, and as I said, expect an announcement soon with more of our thanks.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Already a supporter but I donated a tenner, it isn't much but I wanted to give something back to the best community online (in my opinion anyway)

Reaper


----------



## Vinci76

been a supporter since i started... woohoo i rock. 

:good:


----------



## Nikeffo

Supporter now and threw in a £20, this site rocks. Looking forward to spend hours and hours here.


----------



## xiawujing

Here's my question. I subscribed, but that was all. I didn't actually above and beyond. Mainly it was because of current banking constraints. Therefore, I'm not eligible for the medal then, eh? At least not until this sorta thing happens again.


----------



## marxalvia

Just threw in an extra £75 a couple of days ago.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

I wasn't able to donate much over my dues (only $10) but I hope it helped. I love this site recommend it gamer friends advertize it in my e-mail sig and post the address on all forum sites I am on. I have site loyality and do not join other 40k forum sites. Besides I have browsed them and none compare to my beloved Heresy. I am glad that you reached your goal. I saw it this morning when I got on. Keep growing guys glad to have you online. Thank you for all that you do for us, the rep, awards, and damned addicticing things to amuse us (like the adoptable Daemons). Hope to see you for many years to come.


----------



## Svartmetall

I was only able to do a 2-year sub at the moment, but it all adds up. Glad to see that the goal has been achieved anyway :grin:


----------



## morfangdakka

Well I'll be renewing my subscription after thursday since I only get paid once a month have to make sure I have all the real life bills covered then I'll be adding to the kitty as well.


----------



## Critta

Checking to see if I'm faithful 

Edit: Boo hoo 

Edit: The thread Galahad linked in the forum MotD is the 2008 rewards thread for subscribers, and it's locked


----------



## Chaosftw

Subscription is still up! and gratz to everyone that contributed to the success of Heresy!

Thats awesome!

CHaosftw


----------



## Galahad

xiawujing said:


> Here's my question. I subscribed, but that was all. I didn't actually above and beyond. Mainly it was because of current banking constraints. Therefore, I'm not eligible for the medal then, eh? At least not until this sorta thing happens again.


Unfortunately, because of the large number of people making donations, we can't give every single person an award. We really and truly appreciate every penny, and understand that times are tight, and we're touched by people who give what they can. But the Tithe is and was intended for people who really do go the extra mile.

I'm not going to tell you what the minimum 'medal-worthy' donation is because I don't want people thinking that the awards are for sale. They're in recognition of the extreme generosity fo those who have given to help Heresy flourish. That said, our standard for what qualifies as 'generous' isn't terribly high.

However, we are leaving the donation system in place after this so that if you do feel like making a donation when you can afford it you certainly can, and anyone who we feel has been exceptionally generous is eligable for a Tithe, even if it;s not during a support drive.

And as I said earlier, look for an announcement in the next day or so regarding a special surprise we've prepared for everyone who has subscribed and everyone who has donated to support Heresy.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

happy to donate just to keep heresy alive (rep is a just a bonus)


----------



## Lord Reevan

Donating here finally sorted out my paypal account.... That damn thing was giving me hassle... added the money for here on it and it shut up. All hail paypal beating heresy!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Heresy is the only site that stands a chance of getting my hard earned quids out of me. well done, keep up the good work.:victory:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i agree completely! once my ebay shit gets sold, i'll be donating more. All i was able to donate extra was a fiver...lol. 

CP

???subscription hasn't recurred yet, and its past the due date??? anyone like to shed some light on this? it says its a recurring subscription, which is what i want...hmmm...


----------



## nidaron

*Thank you for your work*

Thank you for all the work you do to support this website. I signed up as a supporter and paid my support fee, but it is a small contribution compared to the free hours you put in to run this website. Again, thank you!


----------



## morfangdakka

As promised I renewed my membership.


----------



## Katie Drake

It's a tiny, piddly amount of money that I have to spare, but I'm glad to donate it to Heresy.


----------



## ItsPug

Signed up as a supporter. £15 aint bad for a years subscription, other sites charge way more...Although there are a lot more _pretty_ pictures on those ones! :grin:

You deserve every penny. Its a great site and long may it stay that way!


----------



## Farske

Copied from: here
Since I found this forum, what 2 months ago, I've really fell in love with the forum. I'm not much of a poster, more of a lurker as we can see in my post count. However this forum has helped alot and I decided to donate a bit of my much needed cash. I will not buy the whirlwind I planned to buy and instead aimed to keep this community going.

Its a shame I cant directly thank everyone, if only I was a billionaire... *pauses to dream of the armies* ... but I guess buy donating to the forum its helping those who run it... run it. 

Anyway, I will continue to lurk and thank you all.
Farske


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Any time my friend! This community is nothing if not a place to help others. I'm glad that you've gotten good things from it! Please, keep lurking and have fun however you want! 

Glad to see another happy heretic,

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Farske

Commissar Ploss, ive been reading you fiction. Top notch stuff.

I think after my exams I'll do a bit more fiction myself, thanks for the reminder of how fun it can be!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Hey thanks! I appreciate your compliments! Cant wait to see what you cook up! cheers! :drinks:

CP


----------



## LoreMaster

Always happy to donate to the cause and besides if the site went down a lot of people with have far too much free time on their hands :biggrin:


----------



## Azwraith

just subscribed for a year will probably donate some more later on!

so many good painters/modellers on this website and thats really what i am here for so many people are a inspiration and give me all sorts of ideas and i hope that i can give back in the same way

thanks heaps to Jez and all the guys who run the show!


----------



## Azwraith

i just read the post in the welcome thread and i decided to help out a little more so i donated an extra 15 pounds.

HOPE IT HELPS YEAH!


----------



## unxpekted22

what up. since this site gave me something to do every night after work this summer, i figured i'd give back a little. a secret forum is a pretty neat idea lol.


----------



## Epatus

ThoughtI would lob some money in the kitty before I spend it all when I go back to uni. Can't thank you all enough but money might go some way to show my thanks.


----------



## IntereoVivo

Jumped on board a while ago but forgot to post.  Happy to help.


----------



## Zodd

This site is good.:biggrin: So Zodd have made his contribution, Blood Angels always honour their debts. 
By the way.. you guys run a fantastic site so a donation is on the way to.:grin:


----------



## shaantitus

Supporter as of yesterday. Outstanding online community.


----------



## deathbringer

Started supporting today after meaning too for ages. Great site, only thing it needs is a time warp so i dont spend so long on the bloody thing.


----------



## shaantitus

Decided to donate also. GBP20. Top notch.


----------



## LTP

Love the site therfore you have my support!


----------



## shaantitus

+ GBP 15. Merry christmas heresy.Looks like i might make it to 2010 with my sanity intact. Spread the Joy a bit.


----------



## asianavatar

Enjoy my support, hope the funds help out. Merry Christmas Heresy Online.


----------



## Dagmire

Errrrm, am i subscribed again? 
I paid the £15 (forgot it ran out) but i am still not sure.
D


----------



## Galahad

If your name is blue and you can see the Endgame forums you're subscribed. In the meantime I'm gonna close this old thread since we got the 2010 edition of begging for bucks.


----------

